# How do yo test a controller w/o a car



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am torn about witch way to go with my build. I have Cushman 3wheeler that I want to convert on a budget. I have a ADC 6.7 motor rated 72-96 volts and plan on using 100v pack with 60amp or 100amp b/c I need it to do 50mph (for street use) . I would like to buy a used controller but how can be sure it works? Or should I buy an *Open Revolt* for the price of used one. I would like to spend around $600 on the controler .
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Sure you want to do 50mph in a Cushman Trike? I would not use the dinky ADC 6.7 motor with 100 volts and would not use it for those speeds. What kind of distances are you needing? If your planning on 100 volts your limited to controllers for a low cost. Basially the open revolt will be the only one that can do 100 volts yet allow you to restrict voltage to your motor. What batteries are you planning on using. If lead you may not have room to carry that many.


----------



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

I plan on using LiFeYPO4. I am looking in to the Nissan leaf battey.
My commute is 4 miles each way and it's a straight road. I am doing 
44 mph with the gas engine and have no problem .
My target range is 30-40 miles so i can drive around town.
The reason I'm thinking of 100V pack is because i hear that pack
Voltage drops by the time it gets to the motor but I want to feed the motor
The max safe voltage (96v according to the specs).


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I have an OpenRevolt controller
You test it using a 12v supply (for the brain) and an old 12v battery and starter motor
You also couple it to your PC so you can see the program

"I want to feed the motor The max safe voltage (96v according to the specs). "

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...1-max-voltagei-93909.html?p=381221#post381221


----------



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> I have an OpenRevolt controlle


Did you built it or had someone else assemble it for you?
And how long did it take you to do it?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
For such a small conversion, I would recommend to stick with an alltrax 72v 400A or 500A controller (400-500$).
New, warranty, easy to use, readily available, safe and plenty of power for your need...

Use with 24 series of Lifepo4 = 76.8v nominal of 10 series of Leaf cells = 76-84v.
There is possibly no gain of acceleration at 96v, just higher peak power..., but you don't need to drive at 75 mph, so 72v controller is enought.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Elanimal28 said:


> Did you built it or had someone else assemble it for you?
> And how long did it take you to do it?


What is your skill level with electronics/soldering?

Mine was zero!

I built the controller (took less than 1 week of evenings)
- and then I had some problems, which I fixed,
causing some more problems 

I am awaiting a second "brain board" to replace my old one, the car goes well but occasionally glitches

Having built one I am now confident that I can build a second successfully,
And I have had a lot of fun learning

Read the instructions on the Paul/Sabrina site - they are awesome

What went wrong (I think)
I built the controller - OK
I left the controller - not sealed in a very dirty dusty environment for a year
Did not spray the boards with sealer 
(BIG MISTAKE ONE)

On start up there was a pop - I incinerated a spider or some dust
Drove the car for a month
I found one blown MOSFET - replaced it 
(BIG MISTAKE TWO) - should have replaced all of the MOSFETS then

Drove the car for a couple of months
The power board went pop - most of the MOSFETs blew up
Replaced power board - and MOSFET driver - this is where my lack of experience bit me in the but
It's quite easy to build new parts into a circuit board
It is more difficult to remove and replace them without causing further damage

I think I damaged the "brain board" - it occasionally glitches - when its working everything is fine - when it glitches - nothing
I can't fix it because the fault goes away!

A new "brain board" (and components) is on the way ~$120


----------



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yabert said:


> Hi
> For such a small conversion, I would recommend to stick with an alltrax 72v 400A or 500A controller (400-500$).
> New, warranty, easy to use, readily available, safe and plenty of power for your need...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I think your idea is better. Simpler and less expensive than what I was thinking. I will start odering those parts and get to work.


----------

